# Its not fair...she's only 10!



## xxxjacxxx

My DD is only ten and she is very close to starting her periods.:cry:
She's been thinking about it for the last year or so as Ive noticed light browny coloured discharge in her knickers, pubic hair down there, boobs, greasy hair/skin and spots on her face:dohh:
The thing is, although she looks older than 10, she isn't ready for the responsibility of puberty! I still have to nag her in the mornings to change her knickers, wash her hair... I'm scared she's not going to be able to maintain her personal hygeine.
I have had a talk with her and she knows to tell me if and when it happens, so I'm confident she will confide in me when the time comes.
10 THOUGH? wtf!
I was 15, ffs, my baby girl is growing up too fast:cry:
Anybody else dd satrted this young? How did you handle it, how did she handle it?

:hugs:


----------



## dizzyspells

Aww hun It must be hard for you to see!My Mum(69),Sister,Me and my sisters 2 eldest girls all started our periods at age 10!!I was pre-warned as my Mum expected it so it was not a big deal really for me,my mum was open about it but I felt embarressed to tell people!.I started High School boobs,periods and all!!She will be fine hunni,aslong as she knows what to expect and she has you there for support,It never really affected me just made me look older than I was but for me at the time as a teenager I loved it.xxx


----------



## loz

omg my daughter is 6 i cant imagine her going through that at 10! no advice sorry x


----------



## Weeplin

Hi. My daughter isn't anywhere near this stage but I myself started my periods really young. I was 11. My mum didn't ever really talk to me about just told me that I would have to start wearing sanitary pads and I already knew from school what periods meant.

I remember that I wasn't really fazed myself and just dealt with it. Back then I think It was just another tedious chore like washing my hair but I was still the same child I was the day before they started.

If I was there now with my own DD I would have done what you have done. Talk to her, make sure she understands. Make sure she knows that you are there to support her whilst she goes through these changes. Talk to her about personal hygiene however awkward and help her understand how important it is.

Hope I help :) :hugs:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I have spoken to her about it but I dont know how much of it has gone in to be honest. I swear she'd forget her own name somedays:dohh: She's so lacksadaisy its unreal. I am just not sure she's mature enough to deal with it all. 
I suppose she will have to learn fast though, :dohh:

I have spent the last year drumming into her the importance of personal hygeine, and its finally registered that she has to change her knickers every day:dohh: My 6 year old does this anyway.

She's just too young to become a woman at 10:cry:


----------



## brownhairedmom

I started at 11.

I don't know what to do about the knickers thing, but you can help her prevent acne and greasy skin by maybe doing facials and stuff together?? Buy her a fancy facewash (apparently boots carries a line called Soap and Glory that you can get 2 for 3 or 3 for 2, whatever their sale is that they have there. They sell it here, I use it...its wonderful. Its called Scrub Your Nose In It) that looks pretty and wash your faces together/slap some facemask on...make it mother/daughter bonding time. Help her do her hair too so it doesn't look so greasy, etc....


----------



## v2007

My dd is 10 as well and im dreading it, she is a bugger for not changing her knickers, every morn i have to tell her. 

She wont have a shower unless i remind her but she always remember to brush her teeth, shame she dont do her hair. :dohh:

Her memory is appalling, i can ask her summat and not 10 second later she has forgotten. 

Oh well its part of Mummyhood. 

:hugs:

V xxxx


----------



## jackiea85

I started my periods at 11, as did my mum. She got me a book when I was 10 (Everything a Girl Should Know by Samantha Rugen, brilliant book, basic without being patronising) and some sanitary towels to keep in my underwear drawer, and told me what to do with them. As soon as I started my period I went in and told her as I was really scared, even though she prepared me for it, and she gave me a big hug. I think she went about it the right way really, it must be difficult for both of you. My mum is already panicking a bit about my sister who is 9 and has started developing already, but no periods yet x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Scorpio87 said:


> I started at 11.
> 
> I don't know what to do about the knickers thing, but you can help her prevent acne and greasy skin by maybe doing facials and stuff together?? Buy her a fancy facewash (apparently boots carries a line called Soap and Glory that you can get 2 for 3 or 3 for 2, whatever their sale is that they have there. They sell it here, I use it...its wonderful. Its called Scrub Your Nose In It) that looks pretty and wash your faces together/slap some facemask on...make it mother/daughter bonding time. Help her do her hair too so it doesn't look so greasy, etc....

I use this line! I dont have the facial one though. I do buy her clearasil and she has MUD facial mask and to be fair, she uses them when she feels like it. I think I might suggest a little 'us' time one night this week and do this, maybe I can approach the puberty subject again.



v2007 said:


> My dd is 10 as well and im dreading it, she is a bugger for not changing her knickers, every morn i have to tell her.
> 
> She wont have a shower unless i remind her but she always remember to brush her teeth, shame she dont do her hair. :dohh:
> 
> Her memory is appalling, i can ask her summat and not 10 second later she has forgotten.
> 
> Oh well its part of Mummyhood.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> V xxxx

Oh hun, we have 2 peas in a pod! Courteney is Ditzy, so unbeleivably ditzy, lol! 



jackiea85 said:


> I started my periods at 11, as did my mum. She got me a book when I was 10 (Everything a Girl Should Know by Samantha Rugen, brilliant book, basic without being patronising) and some sanitary towels to keep in my underwear drawer, and told me what to do with them. As soon as I started my period I went in and told her as I was really scared, even though she prepared me for it, and she gave me a big hug. I think she went about it the right way really, it must be difficult for both of you. My mum is already panicking a bit about my sister who is 9 and has started developing already, but no periods yet x

Ive bought her a book a while back and she did have a look. She's not embarrassed about it at all which is great! But maybe I should buy her some sanitary towels...the only thing is she shares a room with my 6 year old dd and last time she had hold of mine she plastered the cat in them :rofl: But no seriously, I shall pop some in her bottom drawer and tell her they are there:thumbup:


----------



## tasha41

xxxjacquixxx said:


> My DD is only ten and she is very close to starting her periods.:cry:
> She's been thinking about it for the last year or so as Ive noticed light browny coloured discharge in her knickers, pubic hair down there, boobs, greasy hair/skin and spots on her face:dohh:
> The thing is, although she looks older than 10, she isn't ready for the responsibility of puberty! I still have to nag her in the mornings to change her knickers, wash her hair... I'm scared she's not going to be able to maintain her personal hygeine.
> I have had a talk with her and she knows to tell me if and when it happens, so I'm confident she will confide in me when the time comes.
> 10 THOUGH? wtf!
> I was 15, ffs, my baby girl is growing up too fast:cry:
> Anybody else dd satrted this young? How did you handle it, how did she handle it?
> 
> :hugs:

:) For the panty issue, what about buying her some fun/cute (but still age-appropriate) underwear? Not sure if it will help, but maybe? I was 11/12 with mine, I know I always wore dark bottoms when I had my period because I was super paranoid about leaks LOL before I started using tampons.. umm.. TBH I kept everything in check because I knew it would be super embarrassing if I didn't and there was some sort of AF mishap :shy: She'll do fine I'm sure, you're doing great already with the book etc! <3


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Thanks Tasha. Ive been down the cute underwear route but she's really funny about what knickers she wears, they have to come up by her belly button:blush: Like granny knickers.

Forgot to mention, she also wears a bra:wacko:


----------



## morri

Ah it is a bit unlucky to start so early I think, but I think the thing with the showers will come by its own right- It was never my strenghts to have a shower in time. anyway what about making a chart which tells her when to do things? I had that (like not only hygiene stuff but also tidy room etc) 
I am btw also for books that prepare about the changes in body, , we had one by school, and I had ne which belonged to my 4 year older sister . 
My periods only sterted a day short of my 15 th birthday .


----------



## Blah11

I was 11 I think. It is young but not reallly young IYKWIM? Still doesn't make it easier from a mother perspective I bet :(


----------



## jenny_wren

my sister is 11 and started hers a few months ago
my mothers so worried about her getting pregnant
she's also wearing a bra and is a stinky bugger lol
it is very young you dont think of a 10 or 11 year old
as a woman its scarey ..

books are a fab idea ... maybe let her pick her own
cute granny pants ... maybe use ones with days of
the week that always worked for me lol or get some
feminine wipes for after going to the loo or wash for
the bath or perhaps treat her to some girly lush stuff
thats how my mum gets my sister to bath lol

xx​


----------



## Faerie

Awww :hugs:

I started when I was 10, and my mum swears she talked to me about it, and I have two older sisters plus apparently we did classes at school... but must've all gone in one ear and out the other because I thought I was dying when it happened! I would make sure you keep it a current topic, something that's mentioned every now and then because it sounds like it won't sink in otherwise. I'm going to make sure I do that with Sofia.

Can't help with the hygeine - I was always a clean freak!


----------



## saraendepity

aw hun try your best not to stress about it - i started at 9 !!! and i was HORRIFIED!!! my mum had given me a book but never mentioned anything or spoke to me about stuff like that really except to say never tell a boy you are on your period as its a secret???? 

huge:hugs: hun, i'm sure it will all come in time. i also agree with giving her the SP to pop in her bottom drawer. Also on the skin issue, quite alot of salons do teenage facials, maybe there is somewhere round you that does then get her some nice looking face stuff/toiletries n see if that helps?? 

huge :hugs: and to Courtney too:)


----------



## fluffyblue

Aww bless my daughter is 8 (9 in feb) I had to go buy her a bra yesterday !

She does horseriding and sports etc and they were getting sore. My hubby wouldnt come lol !

I am now dreading the periods, I was 9 when I started so I expect her to start early. She has the body of a 11 year old anyway !. I dont have an issue with knickers etc she just wont clean her teeth without being dragged to the bathroom. She showers etc regularly but she is a cheeky madam most of the time !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KA92

i was 10 when i started mine, was lucky to have an older sister who started just before her 12th bday. Although it means shes growing up fast trust me when your a teen (im 17, sorry if i offend anyone)its easier starting early cos ou dont get embarressed when discussing it at school (my friends allways went beetroot red i wasnt too bad). 

I started wearing bras when i started too. My mum always took a day each week (usually a sat night) where wed sit and do things such as watch films etc (i was quite a clean child suprisingly rooms a state nowadays!) so id recommend it i didnt open up to my mum until she casully said she had period cramps and pretended she needed advice (like how to cope). Sounds stupid but it worked and i told her i had them too...

So maybe try that too? and i agree about getting nice granny pants...dont blame her though they are quite comfy sorry TMI

Anyhow kinda hope this helps...


----------



## xxxjacxxx

awww thanks girls:hugs:

Youve given me some fab ideas to be getting on with.
I'm going to go to town this week and put her together a 'welcome to womanhood goody bag' and put in it some towels, some femine wipes, some deodorant, some nice facial stuff, maybe a nice lipgloss, some knickers...If I can find some granny ones:blush:' 

can you think of anything else?


----------



## Faerie

What about a hot wheat pack?


----------



## fluffyblue

Chastity belt ! Sorry lol my daughters having one :rofl:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

:rofl:

If I could justify it...I would too! 

yep a wheat bag might be a good idea, thankyou!


----------



## Jkelmum

Katie is 9 and we have had the chat i am sure it went over her head ..she as been getting discharge for awhile and doc says its normal and she may well start soon no advice its awful for them to grow up so fast :hugs: x


----------



## KA92

chasity belt?? surely at 10 they wouldnt want sex!!...

mind you they do seem to be getting younger i know a girl (Iwhos 15 now) who lost her virginty at 8...8!!!!!8!!! sorry

and what about a hot water bottle with a nice cover on it? and a bigggg bar of choccie cos shell need it :)
x


----------



## jenny_wren

chocolate definatly!!

maybe some nice perfume?

x​


----------



## broodylocket

my mum never told me about periods, so when i just turned 11, i thought i was bleeding to death but it was just my first period. as long as she knows what to expect, she will be fine.


----------



## wannabmamma

hey ladies sorry for jumping in here but i got my period when i just turned 8!! imagine this i had mine when i was making my communion only girl in my class to get them this early all the other girls got them when they were 11/12 so i just lied and said i did aswell. my mum never got the chance to talk to me about it and when that day came i freaked out and paniced so your daughter is lucky you were there to explain. i took the whole week off school cause i thought everyone would know lol


----------



## KJunkie

I am sure she will be fine hon. xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

No KA92 I dont think she's thinking about Sex just yet! God...that one will be next! 

She tried to get out of the house this morning with yesterdays knickers on...:dohh:


----------



## kirsten1985

My sister is the same, she is 10 (11 in a month) and looks like a 13/14 year old. She is taller than me (but very slim) and has been wearing a bra for almost 2 years. She has also had bad skin and had to get a prescription from docs for it. She is rubbish at washing her face though and has to be reminded :dohh: She also has to be shoved in the shower every so often. My mum has had lots of 'talks' with her as she is definitely getting close to starting and we are surprised she hasn't started already really. 

My mum makes sure she herself always carries spare pads etc in her handbag incase it happens when they are out as there is no way my sister will know what to do (even though she has been told a million times, lol).

I was 14 so can't really help with my personal experience.

:hugs:


----------



## Blah11

I used to have to be shoved into the shower lol :( I didn;t start wanting to be clean until I was maybe 13 and was getting interested in boys!


----------



## x-dannielle

havent read all of replys but i started mine when i was 9, my mum didnt have the chat with me before as she obvisely thought i wouldnt start that young. x


----------



## leeanne

I am dreading this time, but, fortunately, my girl is into being clean. She has a shower before school everyday and it was her idea.

But, she's just turned 8 and I have a journey ahead of me in the next few years. I developed boobs, etc. at 9 and so did my mom and the girls in her family. I got my period just before I turned 12, my mom says she was 9.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Blah11 said:


> I used to have to be shoved into the shower lol :( I didn;t start wanting to be clean until I was maybe 13 and was getting interested in boys!

Sounds like my DD hun x



x-dannielle said:


> havent read all of replys but i started mine when i was 9, my mum didnt have the chat with me before as she obvisely thought i wouldnt start that young. x

I dont want her to go through it alone, hence the thread. I'm glad i know I'm doing the right thing by her.



leeanne said:


> I am dreading this time, but, fortunately, my girl is into being clean. She has a shower before school everyday and it was her idea.
> 
> But, she's just turned 8 and I have a journey ahead of me in the next few years. I developed boobs, etc. at 9 and so did my mom and the girls in her family. I got my period just before I turned 12, my mom says she was 9.

I was a late developer, mainly due to my competing in gymnastics...I didnt have a hint of a boob until I turned 15:blush: even then I was really self concious of myself during my period.

One things for sure, she doesnt seem to be fazed by it all :rofl:


----------



## lozzy21

I was 11 when i started mine.

As long as she has been prepared she will be fine.


----------



## KA92

thank god!!! 

Everything will be fine :)


----------



## embo216

I started at 10 hun, I knew what it was but my Mum never did anything your doing, I just kind of waddled on lol! I think Courtney's lucky to have such a loving Mum. x


----------



## thompsonic

I was 12 and a half and always thought I was a late starter... last out of my group of friends. I was quite impatient cos I thought I was missing out!

This was only 3 years ago so I remember it quite well :blush: I was never one for washing, until I started secondary school and wanted to be pretty- I'm sure it'll kick in soon. Then again my brother is 12 and he has a paddy when we try and get him to wash :dohh:
The goody bag idea sounds great! How about a pretty headband or something so she'll want to make her hair look nice? And a girly (slightly more grown up but still appropriate) DVD you can watch together? You could use it as an opportunity to chat.... and can't forget a hot water bottle- I couldn't live without mine!


----------



## fluffyblue

KA92 said:


> chasity belt?? surely at 10 they wouldnt want sex!!...
> 
> mind you they do seem to be getting younger i know a girl (Iwhos 15 now) who lost her virginty at 8...8!!!!!8!!! sorry
> 
> and what about a hot water bottle with a nice cover on it? and a bigggg bar of choccie cos shell need it :)
> x

I didnt mean now !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I meant from aged 16 to 30 !!! :thumbup:


----------



## fluffyblue

KA92 said:


> chasity belt?? surely at 10 they wouldnt want sex!!...
> 
> mind you they do seem to be getting younger i know a girl (Iwhos 15 now) who lost her virginty at 8...8!!!!!8!!! sorry
> 
> and what about a hot water bottle with a nice cover on it? and a bigggg bar of choccie cos shell need it :)
> x

I didnt mean now !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I meant from aged 16 to 30 !!! :thumbup:


----------



## leeanne

fluffyblue said:


> KA92 said:
> 
> 
> chasity belt?? surely at 10 they wouldnt want sex!!...
> 
> mind you they do seem to be getting younger i know a girl (Iwhos 15 now) who lost her virginty at 8...8!!!!!8!!! sorry
> 
> and what about a hot water bottle with a nice cover on it? and a bigggg bar of choccie cos shell need it :)
> x
> 
> I didnt mean now !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I meant from aged 16 to 30 !!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Why not now? Better to get them used to it sooner than later. :rofl:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Little update on the situation....

I buys all the nice little bit for the goody bag, and spent nearly £40! I took it up to her room when she came in from school and sat down on the bed...wasn't quite sure how I was going to approach the subject, 
so I says 'courts, you know when we've talked about changes girls bodies go through?'
and she says 'oh, when we gets ready to have sex?' 
I turn bright red and say 'erm, well yes and no, its to do with more than that, more important than having sex...'
she looks at me daft and says 'well thats what its all about isn't it, making babies when we are older, we bleed dont we, ready for when we are big ladies to have kids if we want to...I dont want to...'
There was not much else to say, I chucked the nice cath kidston bag at her full of goodies, give her a kiss and come down satirs...
5 mins later she comes down with a lush smelling facepack on holding the pack of always ultra and then throws them at me..and says 'these must be yours i'm not ready for no kids yet mum!' :rofl:

:dohh:


----------



## sam*~*louize

Can't help but chuckle at her hun! Can just imagine her saying it to you!
Ahh at least she knows you've approached it a few time, and your there for her. Sure when it "happens" as in more and bright red, it'll sink in that this is what mum was on about! *hugs*


----------



## Shireena__x

my neice started at 8


----------



## Georgie90

jaq thats adorable!!

i started at 13 but i was totally ready, still the 1st out of all my friends though...x


----------



## saraendepity

aw bless her :hugs:


----------



## mandaa1220

:rofl: she sounds adorable


----------



## mandaa1220

oh and i wouldnt worry too much... when the time comes, i bet she'll come to you. you made yourself available and that's whats important.


----------



## Parkep

i think the fact that she was open about what she knew about it, she is comfortable talking to you about it, so when it starts i think she will come talk to you about it, i would give the pads back and maybe just tell her to hang on to them? Or keep them under the sink in the bathroom she uses, somewhere she would see them. I hope this helps hun.


----------



## leeanne

xxxjacquixxx said:


> Little update on the situation....
> 
> I buys all the nice little bit for the goody bag, and spent nearly £40! I took it up to her room when she came in from school and sat down on the bed...wasn't quite sure how I was going to approach the subject,
> so I says 'courts, you know when we've talked about changes girls bodies go through?'
> and she says 'oh, when we gets ready to have sex?'
> I turn bright red and say 'erm, well yes and no, its to do with more than that, more important than having sex...'
> she looks at me daft and says 'well thats what its all about isn't it, making babies when we are older, we bleed dont we, ready for when we are big ladies to have kids if we want to...I dont want to...'
> There was not much else to say, I chucked the nice cath kidston bag at her full of goodies, give her a kiss and come down satirs...
> 5 mins later she comes down with a lush smelling facepack on holding the pack of always ultra and then throws them at me..and says 'these must be yours i'm not ready for no kids yet mum!' :rofl:
> 
> :dohh:

LMAO!

Sorry, but it's funny! 

But, yes, sounds like she is in the know about things and when it comes, she will come and talk to you.


----------



## nievesmama

My friends daughter was nearly 9 when she started getting hair, boobs etc. And a few of my daughters friends were 9 when they started periods.
Matilda is 13 next year, has the hair and boobs are growing so i dont think shell be much longer. Makes me tearful, my baby is growing up :( 
Your daughter sounds very clued up and open with you hun xx


----------



## Trying4ababy

I was 11 when I started my period. My mom had not told me anything about periods because most of the women in her family were 13/14 before they started. Anyway, when I did start I thought I was dying or something.


----------



## Charlotteee

I was 11 too. I was on a fricking airoplane going on holiday. And my mum never spoke to me about it, i didnt know what to do, so kind of binned my dirty knickers (tmi) until she found them and was like have you started, i went bright red and cried and said yes. Now its normal.

I wish my mum had done things like you have done. And when i get my little girl, i hope im like you too. 
But at least she has a good head on her shoulders, knows she doesnt want kids and knows the concept of why we have periods. 
She'll come to you when the times ready. You've done everything you possibly can.
Oh - i'd get her some feminax, there reaaaaally goood for period pain xxx


----------



## Chloe's mum02

I only just found this thread. I started at 10 and so did my mum. My daughter is 8 now so I know it won't be long for her :cry:
I remember being one of the first to start in my year and got a bit anxious at that time of the month with hygeine! However it wasn't all bad as when we had 'sex education' and were told what happens to our bodies I already knew and my friends asked me for information on what it's like and for some strange reason it made me more popular with the boys as they thought I was more of a 'woman' rather than a 'girl' - I was still only 10!!!!:haha: 
Amy xx


----------



## Momma2Violet

Oh I dread this!!! When I first found out we were having a girl I just thought, "oh you poor dear!!!" 

I'm so sorry this is happening so early to your daughter. I can't say enough about keeping the lines of communication open--it's tough enough being a "tween" girl, let alone with this. Some girls will be amazed, others will be mean. I'm sure we all remember...I was absolutely mortified to mention anything to anyone for at least a year, and I started at 15. 

There are so many variables now, with all the additives in our foods and beverages--bless her, just give her a big hug!


----------



## rosie5637

i was 10 when i started, still in juniors school.

i didn't have a clue what was happening ( it's not always red when you start so i thought i had something wrong elsewhere and was embarrassed! tmi) after 2 days i talked to my mum and she explained it all to me.

she wrote a letter to the school cause the whole class got changed for PE together at their desks and i was worried they'd notice. i started to get changed in the toilets.

i'm not sure what my hygiene was like before i started tbh (i'm sure it wasn't too bad!:haha:) but i didn't have any probs in the hygiene dept after i started. 

i suppose it was quite young but i wasn't at all interested in boys or anything til i was about 15 so i don't think you'll neccessarily have anything to worry about there!


----------



## Abbiekye

O dear! Children these days are devloping very fast.
My daughter is 10 in August and noticed pubic hairs 2 years ago!
We had a chat and now knows how to get rid of those hairs... she was conscious of them at swimming and will wrap a towel round her to change!
Before christmas her school had a session with her year group talking about pubery, using towels, tampons etc to increase their awareness of what to expect and do. She came home and told me all about it and admitted that once she took one of my tampons thinking it was a pen! lol! I have told her to tell me as soon as she notices any discharge so we can take it from there. Hopefully, we then can get deeper into how to manage it.


----------

